# Sticky  Acceptable Standard Of health - A guide for INZ Panel Doctors



## escapedtonz

Makes for some interesting reading. This document explains how an INZ approved panel doctor is to conduct a medical examination. It is their guide.
Note the reference to a BMI at or below *30* in Section F - top of page 37.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/26FA9CF0-982A-4B9A-A0C5-5835F7D0E398/0/INZ1216.pdf


----------

